

Ask HN: Why is it that my submission only shows up when I'm logged in? - mrpixel


======
mrpixel
I'm leaving Hacker News. If things got to be censored, it's got to be done on
my desk and not by an algorithm or anyone else. If I got to be called a
spammer, it's got to be done by a human being. And I certainly don't want to
be tricked into believing I'd participate -- I sense supreme assholiness here
with which only people can come up who think they're extra-bright. I'll find
myself some more honest and fair news site where I can choose myself what I
want to see. Live long and prosper.

------
throwaway32
You submission has been marked "dead". This means nobody can see it unless
they have "showdead" turned on in their profile options. Logged out users
cannot see "dead" links. Unless i am recalling incorrectly, you cannot see
when your own links have been marked dead.

~~~
mrpixel
And why are submissions marked as being dead by default? I find it hard to
believe someone is marking it dead - even this question - within less than
three seconds.

I'd rather prefer to be banned instead of wasting my time.

~~~
throwaway32
they are marked dead on a post by post basis, unless (i believe) the account
has a history of only posting spam links.

In this case, your link is a duplicate of an earlier/more popular post. So it
got auto-deaded

~~~
mrpixel
Uh? Is that new? Whenever I posted something already there I got diverted to
it. And I believe the older submission got an extra point. That was cool.

Maybe it's different when the older post was marked as being dead? But I hope
there isn't such a lack of humour on HN.

